# 686 jackets



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

I've tried on the medium and large plainter jackets, I weigh 170 right now and 5'10". Go with the mediums...and its a semi loose fit, or at least it is with the liner on too. Moving up to large is a huge difference.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

Minger said:


> I've tried on the medium and large plainter jackets, I weigh 170 right now and 5'10". Go with the mediums...and its a semi loose fit, or at least it is with the liner on too. Moving up to large is a huge difference.


That's the jacket I'm looking at. So, do you think the large would be rediculously baggy? Would you say the medium fit you like the pic below? (I'd like it to be a little baggier than this).


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

Another picnic table cloth :laugh:, actually it looks similar to mine but mine is more on the white side than the grey one and without the red. 

Thats a nice jacket!!! how much is it?










That one is mine, I actually would like it if it was a bit tighter.


I bet you can't wait till the season starts with all the new gear that you are getting :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

Simply^Ride said:


> Another picnic table cloth :laugh:, actually it looks similar to mine but mine is more on the white side than the grey one and without the red.
> 
> Thats a nice jacket!!! how much is it?


It's just under $200 on sale, regularly $270. I just showed it to my wife and she thinks it's ugly as sin. She said she would be embarrassed to be seen with me. So, I have to start a new thread asking for people's opinions about the jacket. (Good grief).




Simply^Ride said:


> I bet you can't wait till the season starts with all the new gear that you are getting :thumbsup:


Nope! I can't wait! So far, I've got new board, bindings and boots. I plan to also get new jacket, pants and gloves. It's been ten years, so I deserve it! 



Btw, I like your jacket too.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

I personally like the jacket you are looking at. Your wife might just have an issue with table cloth jackets, I personally love them. Buy something you like and fits right, not what others like.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

I want to make sure it's something I can wear everywhere, not just on the mountain. And, if everyone else hates it, who's to say I won't grow to hate it? I think I'll end up getting it, but the wifey scared me a bit with her reaction. I was waiting for "wow, that's a nice jacket." I got "You really like that? I think it's ugly. I'd be embarrassed to be seen with you if you were wearing that."


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

^^^^ I am sorry she feels that way.

My vote is :thumbsup: I like it.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm not a fan of patterns like that, but that's just me. (All black ftw!) But if you like it, go for it. As for fit, I've found 686 jackets to fit HUGE on me, even the small sizes.

Edit: Evidently, sleep deprivation doesn't help when trying to communicate. What I forgot to say is, TRY 686 STUFF ON. The fit among the various models varies quite a bit. A small in one model might be too tight for another. It's weird like that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

^ Thanks for the input.


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

I say go medium. My 686 Strap comes in tomorrow and I'll take a picture of it on.

If you want, I have a picture of my 140 pound brother (6') wearing the 686 plainter and his special blend pants, both in large. its ridiculous...

And if you have a burlington coat factory outlet near you, they had it for $89 at mine.










He's way too skinny...but yeah. go with the med.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

Minger said:


> I say go medium. My 686 Strap comes in tomorrow and I'll take a picture of it on.
> 
> If you want, I have a picture of my 140 pound brother (6') wearing the 686 plainter and his special blend pants, both in large. its ridiculous...
> 
> ...


Medium it is. Thanks. $89!!! [email protected]#k! I wish I lived further north. I went to my local burlington and they didn't have shit.


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

Well, there may be someonline for 150ish.

200 is just too much for it at the moment, but most sites don't have grey.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

It took me about two hours of searching the internet to find my size and color for $162 at one store. The next best price was around $180. (Most stores have terrible sales and low stock on this jacket right now). I'm going to call tomorrow and see how many they have in stock and maybe order one if they only have one or two.


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

Ju7st got in my 686 Strap and its huge.

Definately try it on...

Ok, its not that big: Ming3r/jacket - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Minger said:


> Ju7st got in my 686 Strap and its huge.
> 
> Definately try it on...
> 
> Ok, its not that big: Ming3r/jacket - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


Dude, that's a sick jacket! I'd like mine to fit exactly like yours does. 

I went ahead and ordered the medium yesterday, so I'll post back when I get it and let you guys know how it fits. Thanks for the help guys.


----------

